
Lode Runner Web Game - mikecarlton
http://loderunnerwebgame.com/game/
======
timonoko
My fingers seem to remember that dig-keys were at the numeric keypad too (End,
PgDn). So you could play it with one hand. Those Z,X - keys are the worst
choice, cause they are not easy to find blindly with left hand.

------
emmelaich
Excellent, feels like the original.

Unlike the vast majority of Loderunner remakes.

